# Late Night Craziness



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

It sounds like very normal and ordinary puppy biting to me. They can't control themselves during that phase. Obedience doesn't solve it. The good news is it will pass !


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes, sounds like puppy crazies to me, too. I think I would offer a toy, despite what your puppy trainer says. He needs to expend all that energy somehow, so better a toy than your hands and clothes! Sophy will still have a brief burst of the crazies in the evening - she is now 8, but needs a game if the weather has stopped us getting enough exercise during he day. The big difference is that she hasexcellent bite inhibition, due to lotsof work during those puppy months, so we can play wrestle with no damage done. So it is worth it, and it does pass... eventually!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Get a flirt pole as another crazy time tool. The land shark phase does pass, but those puppy teeth are sharp.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

At a year old my spoo is still doing it. But has now added shoving with her front paws. She becomes a nut around 2am, so now i have to crate her at night. Its like she's so possessed with rough playing nothing stops her . No to her means play harder.
I've ordered some lower protein food 25% (still high quality and $$). I had a psycho dog in the past that did well on lower protein. 

I still need help.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Totally normal stuff. It will pass. Make sure you don't get aggravated by it. If you are really allowing yourself to get annoyed your pup will pick up on that energy and get crazier (Lily was horrible this way).

I would try a flirt pole and actually rather than not tugging I would use a tug toy in these situations to teach impulse control. This will help improve the pup's understanding and responsiveness fro things like leave it and a time out. My boy Javelin is about 21 months old and can still be mouthy when he gets excited. When he goes over the edge to stupid I tell him to down and he has to remain on the down until his release is under control (think down to sit, not down to free). If he doesn't take the 2nd order when I let him off the down then he has to go back to the down. So for you play tug, tell him leave it then order a down if he doesn't drop the tug. This will quickly transfer to behavior where he will do the down as a way to interrupt the land sharking.


----------



## axxl (Dec 12, 2016)

It's being quite a struggle. He's getting better in so many ways but the land sharking is crazy. I feel like no matter how much we try to wear him out during the day he just really wants to bite our hands/clothes any time we try to pet him in the evening. It's comforting to read that it's not something to worry about but some days it can get really disheartening. 

I guess what's a sign we should start worrying? I'm not sure what's too far for him to go.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I don't know if this would help you or not, but Babykins, when we first got her aged 10 months had this digging, rubbing kind of crazy behavior in the evening and occasionally at other times. And at night on the bed as we were going to sleep.

If I intervened during these "sessions" she could be a land shark too......... I started to crate her when she started this behavior and noticed that she would settle down and go to sleep. 

She was behaving like a toddler who needs to go to bed but is too riled up to go to sleep so they throw a temper tantrum and then fall asleep exhausted. When I figured this out, when she started to act like this, I started petting her in long calming strokes. Eventually she would settle down to sleep. She rarely does it now and when she does, a few strokes is all it takes. And if I'm not available she will go into her crate to sleep.

If this is part of the problem, maybe this will help you.


----------

